# Can I use a router on Aluminum or Brass?



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I would like to use a router on small cast plaques. Normally I would have all the detail cut into the pattern for casting. I would like to mill a surface perfectly flat and wondered if say a carbide router will cut soft Al or brass. Not extruded or anything relatively hard just low alloy cast items.

At first this seems like an obvious bad idea but if you can cut steel with a circular saw blade I thought this may work. I also don't want to be the guinea-pig with a hole in my stomach.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi petersenj20

Yes, but you need to have a speed control on your router or speed control device.

You will need to turn it all the way down and make a SMALL pass (thin) , I don't recommend to do it on brass but it will work on Alum.but you will need to clean the bit ( remove the ALum.from the bit) (Alum. GULL build up)
BUT don't use your high end bits, use your cheap bits. 

Bj 
-------------------------
router bits for aluminium

http://www.apworkshop.com.au/html/bits_by_type.html
---------------------------------------
Micro-Grain/Solid Carbide Bits

* The double flute design of the micro end mill produces a free cutting edge for machining small intricate parts With precision and accuracy
* The micro end mill and double flute end mill is designed to machine aluminum, non-ferrous metals and plastics on milling machines
* The fiberglass Router bit is designed for machining fibrous materials such as fiberglass, electronic circuit boards, canvas stock etc. 

North American Products Corporation
http://www.techsavvy.com/industry/f...09.html?id=118358&comp_id=03TXP&base_region=*
--------------------------------------------
Aluminum Solid Carbide Router Bits

Spiral 'O'
Single Flute, Upcut
The aluminum cutting spiral router bit was designed to eject chips UP.
The most popular design. Fits most CNC machines.

Router Bit Application
Aluminum, Brass, Copper and Non-ferrous Metals

http://www.amanatool.com/bits-fv/aluminum-spiral-bit-51402.html
-------------------------------
-------------------------------


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

The aluminium window industry use routers to cut aluminium bu tuse router bits made for the purpose. This is usually for cutting slots across extruded sections using a jig.
I wouldn't want to mill any metal in a hand held machine. A vertical milling machine would be much safer withthe workpiece held with clamps and the milling done using the x-y-z axis controlled by the milling machine handles.


----------

